# The BEST book



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Read all of them!! Lol.

There really is no substitute for actually going to a ride, sitting in on the ride meeting, and volunteering, so that you get the feel for how it works! 

I read them all, and cannot say one is better than the other.


----------



## HeroAndGunner (Jul 25, 2016)

greentree said:


> Read all of them!! Lol.
> 
> There really is no substitute for actually going to a ride, sitting in on the ride meeting, and volunteering, so that you get the feel for how it works!
> 
> I read them all, and cannot say one is better than the other.


Haha fantastic! Thank you for you comment! I can't wait to got to a ride, I'm waiting for my mentor to tell me what she thinks will be a good ride for me to go watch that is semi close!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My favorite endurance author is Angie McGee! She is so hilarious!


----------



## HeroAndGunner (Jul 25, 2016)

Well then I'm going to have to check her out!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I spelled it wrong...Mc Ghee....sorry. I googled her , but geez, on Amazon the. Book is $60!!!!! Called "The Lighter Side of Endurance".....


----------



## HeroAndGunner (Jul 25, 2016)

Oh you are fine! And geeze that almost as much as college text books! LOL


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Our public library will order any book you request from libraries all around the country. I am going to try to order it from the library.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

knightrider said:


> Our public library will order any book you request from libraries all around the country. I am going to try to order it from the library.


Ours does that, too! Hope they can get it!!


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

"Lighter side of endurance riding" is actually the book that got me hooked on the sport. It's hilarious but totally realistic about the endurance crowd and reading it, I thought I had finally met "my people". It out of print.

The two books you mentioned, although a bit old, are the best for fundamentals.
There is also a good introduction ebook:
Endurance 101 | a gentle guide to the sport of long-distance riding
More advanced but good sound advices: "4th Gear: power up your endurance horse" by Dennis Summer. Ebook or print.

There are plenty of articles and good links on the AERC website.
And as was said before, nothing beats volunteering and riding with an experienced rider.
Most of all, have fun!!!


----------

